
Ask HN: How to format self-published eBooks? - rwieruch
I&#x27;m looking for people who have already published a (technical) eBook to multiple platforms. These platforms need different file formats such as .epub and .mobi.<p>1) Which tools can you recommend to convert to .epub and .mobi?<p>2) How do these tools deal with code syntax highlighting? (highlight changed lines of code, format to nice code blocks etc.)<p>3) What input file format do these tools use?<p>4) How flexible can you adjust the output in these tools? E.g. you have a longer block of code and don&#x27;t want to split it up between two pages.
======
nickjj
I use Markdown for everything. If you're interested I have a a free guide that
shows you the open source tools I use for releasing pdf, epub, mobi and html
books based on Markdown.

The tools I use cover all points in your list.

[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/configure-your-code-editor-
to...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/configure-your-code-editor-to-be-a-very-
productive-writing-tool)

------
i0nutzb
In order to be able to convert in multiple formats, you need a base format
that's universal and well documented: that's text format. But you need to be
able to add formatting & more, so the format could be either LaTeX or
Markdown.

To convert formats, pandoc[1] looks to be the standard.

[1] [http://pandoc.org/](http://pandoc.org/)

